# Dual-Channel vs. Quad-Channel (DDR3/DDR4)



## Aldeguerra (29. Juni 2015)

Hi Leute,

ich bin in einer Diskussion auf die Frage gestossen, inwieweit ein Quad-Channel besser ist als ein Dual-Channel betriebenes System, also z.B. 
4x4GB oder 2x8GB.

Ich selbst finde keine handfesten Fakten, aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja etwas darüber.


----------



## chaotium (29. Juni 2015)

Weiß ich auch nicht, nur hatte ich damals ein  2x4, dann reichte der Ram nicht mehr und nun hab ich 4x4 ^^ auf nehm Z87 Board


----------



## kress (29. Juni 2015)

Auf dein System bezogen macht es keinen Unterschied, da dein Board (bzw. die Plattform) nur Dual-Channel kann.
Bei einem S2011(3)er System ist Quad-Channel vorhanden, somit verdoppelt sich der theoretische Speicherdurchsatz. 

Bringt aber auch nur was, wenn man auch ein Programm hat, was diesen enormen Durchsatz auch wirklich auslastet. (Bei Spielen eher nicht der Fall)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...cher/251418-quad-channel-arbeitsspeicher.html


----------



## Malkolm (29. Juni 2015)

Quadchannel ist ja auch nur auf 2011(-3) Systemen verfügbar.
Je nach Anwendung macht das schonmal 10% oder mehr aus (gleicher Takt/Latencys natürlich), die Regel sind aber eher 0-2%. Bei Spielen aber nehezu durch die Bank letzteres.


----------

